# Lt 25 prop sugestion



## Mangofish (Jun 12, 2019)

J31968 said:


> My current setup is a lt 25 with rear bench, center box with grab bar and low front deck. I have a battery and 40lb hand controlled trolling motor. I am running a tohatsu 20hp efi on a Vance Jack plate. The motor is ever so slightly trimmed down. The factory 11.5 pitch prop was turning around 6250 1 person and 5900 2 people with the cav plate 1" above the bottom of the transom. It was very finicky about how the boat was loaded and would sometimes cavitate at WOT. I ordered a solas amita 3 in 12p and had heavy cup applied. I was able to raise the cav plate up to 2 " above the transom bottom. Now turning 6150 at WOT. My top speed 1 person is still the same at 28 to 29 mph. My intention is to run the boat skinny to the point of sacrificing top end. I don't know how much higher the motor can go before I lose water pressure or start losing speed. I do know I need more pitch than I can get in aluminum props. I am considering the powertech srt3 in a 13 pitch and mild cup. Can anyone make any recommendations on prop, pitch and possibilities on motor height. Sorry for the lengthy description and thanks


My LT 25 is running a Merc 2019 20EFI. switched to a BlackMax 9.25 x 10 pitch. Running alone it hits 27.2 mph and jumps right out of the hole. I'm very happy with the speed and it cruises great at 23 mph. Running in Tampa Bay I need a good hole shot to avoid some the chop, waves and weekend warriors with big CC's.
The Merc is mounted right on the transom and no jackplate either. i bet i'd gain 1 mph if i stood up and held onto the grab bar.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

4 Blade powertech stainless and an SE Sport foil 

That's also what John a very experienced you tuber runs ...

I think he is "Red Rat Productions"


----------

